# Cody Rhodes vs. Seth Rollins - WrestleMania Backlash



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Cody shouldn't lose but he probably will.


----------



## Prescott1189 (Sep 27, 2016)

I see Rollins winning in a dirty tatic then setting up the sudden death match inside Hell in a Cell to end the rivarly


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Seth will lose this feud either way.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Gotta think they are gonna do a rubber match at some point so think Seth is gonna win this.


----------



## GreatLiberator (9 mo ago)

Hell in a Cell is the next PPV Premium Live Event, right? Then I assume the feud will last until then before Cody is headed for title contention in the MitB ladder match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The easy prediction feels like a Seth win leading to a 3rd match. Real question is how long they plan on going with this feud.

HIAC is after this and they could do a rubber match there. But, I could also see both of these guys being in the MITB Ladder Match and cancelling each other out, leading to a blowoff at Summerslam.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Doubt they blow off with this match. This feud still has a lot of steam left in it, assuming the booking is there to support it. It's among the most interesting things on not only Raw, but the whole main roster product. No reason to cut it off here. I suspect it stretches to at least HIAC, if not beyond. So, either a fuck finish, or Seth winning this one would be my guess. Could very well be a MotN, competing with AJ/Edge, and perhaps Becky/Asuka if they get a Backlash match.


----------

